# المسيحى المتشدد



## +إيرينى+ (13 يونيو 2017)

*فى هذا الموضوع سأكتب من وجهة نظرى الخاصة 

عن طريقة تفكير 

المسيحى المتشدد 

​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 يونيو 2017)

*المسيحى المتشدد 

هو الل لما ينفذ الآية الل بتقول :

[Q-BIBLE] لا تَقْتُلْ​[/Q-BIBLE]


 لا يقتل الحشرات 


و ذلك لأنه مقتنع أن الله لم يحدد بالظبط فى الآية مَن يجب عدم قتله 

هل هو الانسان فقط أم شىء آخر ؟

​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 يونيو 2017)

*
المسيحى المتشدد 

لما يقرأ الآية الل بتقول :
[Q-BIBLE]


8. فَإِنْ أَعْثَرَتْكَ يَدُكَ أَوْ رِجْلُكَ فَاقْطَعْهَا وَأَلْقِهَا عَنْكَ. خَيْرٌ لَكَ أَنْ تَدْخُلَ الْحَيَاةَ أَعْرَجَ أَوْ أَقْطَعَ مِنْ أَنْ تُلْقَى فِي النَّارِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ وَلَكَ يَدَانِ أَوْ رِجْلاَنِ.
9. وَإِنْ أَعْثَرَتْكَ عَيْنُكَ فَاقْلَعْهَا وَأَلْقِهَا عَنْكَ. خَيْرٌ لَكَ أَنْ تَدْخُلَ الْحَيَاةَ أَعْوَرَ مِنْ أَنْ تُلْقَى فِي جَهَنَّمَ النَّارِ وَلَكَ عَيْنَانِ.
[/Q-BIBLE]

يقوم بقطع رجليه أو قلع عينيه إن أعثرته

(القديس سمعان الخراز)
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 يونيو 2017)

*
المسيحى المتشدد 

هو الل لما يقرأ الآية الل بتقول :

[Q-BIBLE]«إِنْ أَرَدْتَ أَنْ تَكُونَ كَامِلاً فَاذْهَبْ وَبِعْ أَمْلاَكَكَ وَأَعْطِ الْفُقَرَاءَ فَيَكُونَ لَكَ كَنْزٌ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَتَعَالَ اتْبَعْنِي»[/Q-BIBLE]

يبيع كل أملاكه و يعطى للفقراء 

و يذهب ليعيش مع الله فى الصحراء

القديس أنطونيوس (أول الرهبان)
​*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (13 يونيو 2017)

*طيب اشرحى معنى كلمة تشدد فى وجهة نظرك ..*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 يونيو 2017)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *طيب اشرحى معنى كلمة تشدد فى وجهة نظرك ..*



*أقصد بالمتشدد هو الذى ينفذ آية معينة  أو مجموعة من الآيات (بالكتاب المقدس)

بحرفها (بالحرف) - بدون اللجوء لأى تفسير​*
:flowers:​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (13 يونيو 2017)

*أصبر شوية يا سيادة المستشار مش عاوزين الموضوع يتقفل فى أوله ..*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (13 يونيو 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أقصد بالمتشدد هو الذى ينفذ آية معينة  أو مجموعة من الآيات (بالكتاب المقدس)
> 
> بحرفها (بالحرف) - بدون اللجوء لأى تفسير​*
> :flowers:​



*يعنى تقصدى أن التشدد = الفهم الغلط ؟*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 يونيو 2017)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *يعنى تقصدى أن التشدد = الفهم الغلط ؟*



*لا ما أقصدش فهم غلط أو فهم صح 

أقصد نفذ الآية بحذافيرها 
​*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (13 يونيو 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لا ما أقصدش فهم غلط أو فهم صح
> 
> أقصد نفذ الآية بحذافيرها
> ​*




*تنفيذ الاية بحذافيرها بفهم وافراز وتمييز مش تشدد ..*


----------



## soul & life (13 يونيو 2017)

كده تشدد ؟!


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 يونيو 2017)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *تنفيذ الاية بحذافيرها بفهم وافراز وتمييز مش تشدد ..*



*مش عارفة تفسيرى مش واصل لك ليه !

لو واحد منع نفسة عن قتل الحشرات عشان : لا تقتل 

يبقى نفذ الآية بحذافيرها (بتشدد) و لا بفهم و افراز و تمييز ؟؟


​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 يونيو 2017)

soul & life قال:


> كده تشدد ؟!



*أومال تَسَيُب ؟​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 يونيو 2017)

*على فكرة أنا لسة ما خلصتش 
*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (13 يونيو 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *مش عارفة تفسيرى مش واصل لك ليه !
> 
> لو واحد منع نفسة عن قتل الحشرات عشان : لا تقتل
> 
> ...


*
لأ يبقى نفذها بعدم فهم ولا تمييز ..
التشدد نوع من القساوة والتصلب وليس عدم الفهم .*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (13 يونيو 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *على فكرة أنا لسة ما خلصتش
> *​



*أنا عارف بس حبيت أفهم قصدك لللفظ عشان اتابع كويس ..*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (13 يونيو 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لا ما أقصدش فهم غلط أو فهم صح
> 
> أقصد نفذ الآية بحذافيرها
> ​*



أزيك يا باشمهندسه.. 

التشدد اللي من وجهة نظر حضرتك=تنفيذ الآيه بحذافيرها..برأيك صح ولا غلط.؟ 

لما الشاب قال للمسيح..ائذن لي ان اذهب لادفن أبي.ثم رفض المسيح وقال له..اتبعني ودع الموتي يدفنون موتاهام.. في رأيك دا كان "تسيب" من المسيح نفسه في تنفيذ وصية.أكرم أباك وأمك.؟ 

القديس اللي حضرتك استشهدتي بيه وقلتي ملاك الرب أعطاه سيف ليحارب البربر وهزمهم.. 
هل الله نفسه أو القديس نفسه كان في منهم"تسيب"في وصية لا تقتل.؟ 

حابب اسأل حضرتك .. هل انتي مع التشدد حسب مفهومك ليه ولا ضده. كذا..مع التشدد المسيحي ولا ضده.. 

كذا.. هل التشدد في وجهة نظرك يكون في آيه واحده ولا كل الإنجيل.!!

هل التشدد بالسبه ليكي =حفظ الوصايا عمليا ولا حفظ الوصايا حاجه تأنيه.؟ 

لما سأل المسيح . 
 وَسَأَلَهُ رَئِيسٌ قِائِلاً: «أَيُّهَا الْمُعَلِّمُ الصَّالِحُ، مَاذَا أَعْمَلُ لأَرِثَ الْحَيَاةَ الأَبَدِيَّةَ؟»
19 فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «لِمَاذَا تَدْعُونِي صَالِحًا؟ لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَالِحًا إِلاَّ وَاحِدٌ وَهُوَ اللهُ.
20 أَنْتَ تَعْرِفُ الْوَصَايَا: لاَ تَزْنِ. لاَ تَقْتُلْ. لاَ تَسْرِقْ. لاَ تَشْهَدْ بِالزُّورِ. أَكْرِمْ أَبَاكَ وَأُمَّكَ».
21 فَقَالَ: «هذِهِ كُلُّهَا حَفِظْتُهَا مُنْذُ حَدَاثَتِي».
22 فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ يَسُوعُ ذلِكَ قَالَ لَهُ: «يُعْوِزُكَ أَيْضًا شَيْءٌ: بعْ كُلَّ مَا لَكَ وَوَزِّعْ عَلَى الْفُقَرَاءِ، فَيَكُونَ لَكَ كَنْزٌ فِي السَّمَاءِ، وَتَعَالَ اتْبَعْنِي».
23 فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ ذلِكَ حَزِنَ، لأَنَّهُ كَانَ غَنِيًّا جِدًّا.
24 فَلَمَّا رَآهُ يَسُوعُ قَدْ حَزِنَ، قَالَ: «مَا أَعْسَرَ دُخُولَ ذَوِي الأَمْوَالِ إِلَى مَلَكُوتِ اللهِ!
25 لأَنَّ دُخُولَ جَمَل مِنْ ثَقْبِإِبْرَةٍ أَيْسَرُ مِنْ أَنْ يَدْخُلَ غَنِيٌّ إِلَى مَلَكُوتِ اللهِ!».
26 فَقَالَ الَّذِينَ سَمِعُوا: «فَمَنْ يَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ يَخْلُصَ؟»
27 فَقَالَ: «غَيْرُ الْمُسْتَطَاعِ عِنْدَ النَّاسِ مُسْتَطَاعٌ عِنْدَ اللهِ».
28 فَقَالَ بُطْرُسُ: «هَا نَحْنُ قَدْ تَرَكْنَا كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَتَبِعْنَاكَ».
29 فَقَالَ لَهُمُ: «الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنْ لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ تَرَكَ بَيْتًا أَوْ وَالِدَيْنِ أَوْ إِخْوَةً أَوِ امْرَأَةً أَوْ أَوْلاَدًا مِنْ أَجْلِ مَلَكُوتِ اللهِ،
30 إِلاَّ وَيَأْخُذُ فِي هذَا الزَّمَانِ أَضْعَافًا كَثِيرَةً، وَفِي الدَّهْرِ الآتِي الْحَيَاةَ الأَبَدِيَّةَ».
:::::: 
لاحظي إنه قال للمسيح هذه كلها حفظتها منذ حداثتي=تشدد فيها بمفهومك. 
لكنه ل حفظه له=تشدده فيها أنقذه نحو الملكوت.؟ 

هل حضرتك ضد التشدد في تنفيذ الوصايا ولا فقط بتذكرينا بمن"حفظوا الوصيه"

 إِنْ ثَبَتُّمْ فِيَّ وَثَبَتَ كَلاَمِي فِيكُمْ تَطْلُبُونَ مَا تُرِيدُونَ فَيَكُونُ لَكُمْ.
8 بِهذَا يَتَمَجَّدُ أَبِي: أَنْ تَأْتُوا بِثَمَرٍ كَثِيرٍ فَتَكُونُونَ تَلاَمِيذِي.
9 كَمَا أَحَبَّنِي الآبُ كَذلِكَ أَحْبَبْتُكُمْ أَنَا. اُثْبُتُوا فِي مَحَبَّتِي.
10 إِنْ حَفِظْتُمْ وَصَايَايَ تَثْبُتُونَ فِي مَحَبَّتِي، كَمَا أَنِّي أَنَا قَدْ حَفِظْتُ وَصَايَا أَبِي وَأَثْبُتُ فِي مَحَبَّتِهِ.

:::::::::
 «أَنَا الْكَرْمَةُ الْحَقِيقِيَّةُ وَأَبِي الْكَرَّامُ.
2 كُلُّ غُصْنٍ فِيَّ لاَ يَأْتِي بِثَمَرٍ يَنْزِعُهُ، وَكُلُّ مَا يَأْتِي بِثَمَرٍ يُنَقِّيهِ لِيَأْتِيَ بِثَمَرٍ أَكْثَرَ.
3 أَنْتُمُ الآنَ أَنْقِيَاءُ لِسَبَبِ الْكَلاَمِ الَّذِي كَلَّمْتُكُمْ بِهِ.
4 اُثْبُتُوا فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيكُمْ. كَمَا أَنَّ الْغُصْنَ لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ بِثَمَرٍ مِنْ ذَاتِهِ إِنْ لَمْ يَثْبُتْ فِي الْكَرْمَةِ، كَذلِكَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضًا إِنْ لَمْ تَثْبُتُوا فِيَّ.
5 أَنَا الْكَرْمَةُ وَأَنْتُمُ الأَغْصَانُ. الَّذِي يَثْبُتُ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيهِ هذَا يَأْتِي بِثَمَرٍ كَثِيرٍ، لأَنَّكُمْ بِدُونِي لاَ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ تَفْعَلُوا شَيْئًا.
6 إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ لاَ يَثْبُتُ فِيَّ يُطْرَحُ خَارِجًا كَالْغُصْنِ، فَيَجِفُّ وَيَجْمَعُونَهُ وَيَطْرَحُونَهُ فِي النَّارِ، فَيَحْتَرِقُ.
7 إِنْ ثَبَتُّمْ فِيَّ وَثَبَتَ كَلاَمِي فِيكُمْ تَطْلُبُونَ مَا تُرِيدُونَ فَيَكُونُ لَكُمْ.
8 بِهذَا يَتَمَجَّدُ أَبِي: أَنْ تَأْتُوا بِثَمَرٍ كَثِيرٍ فَتَكُونُونَ تَلاَمِيذِي.
9 كَمَا أَحَبَّنِي الآبُ كَذلِكَ أَحْبَبْتُكُمْ أَنَا. اُثْبُتُوا فِي مَحَبَّتِي.
10 إِنْ حَفِظْتُمْ وَصَايَايَ تَثْبُتُونَ فِي مَحَبَّتِي، كَمَا أَنِّي أَنَا قَدْ حَفِظْتُ وَصَايَا أَبِي وَأَثْبُتُ فِي مَحَبَّتِهِ.
11 كَلَّمْتُكُمْ بِهذَا لِكَيْ يَثْبُتَ فَرَحِي فِيكُمْ وَيُكْمَلَ فَرَحُكُمْ.
12 «هذِهِ هِيَ وَصِيَّتِي أَنْ تُحِبُّوا بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا كَمَا أَحْبَبْتُكُمْ.
13 لَيْسَ لأَحَدٍ حُبٌّ أَعْظَمُ مِنْ هذَا: أَنْ يَضَعَ أَحَدٌ نَفْسَهُ لأَجْلِ أَحِبَّائِهِ.
14 أَنْتُمْ أَحِبَّائِي إِنْ فَعَلْتُمْ مَا أُوصِيكُمْ بِهِ.
15 لاَ أَعُودُ أُسَمِّيكُمْ عَبِيدًا، لأَنَّ الْعَبْدَ لاَ يَعْلَمُ مَا يَعْمَلُ سَيِّدُهُ، لكِنِّي قَدْ سَمَّيْتُكُمْ أَحِبَّاءَ لأَنِّي أَعْلَمْتُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا سَمِعْتُهُ مِنْ أَبِي.
16 لَيْسَ أَنْتُمُ اخْتَرْتُمُونِي بَلْ أَنَا اخْتَرْتُكُمْ، وَأَقَمْتُكُمْ لِتَذْهَبُوا وَتَأْتُوا بِثَمَرٍ، وَيَدُومَ ثَمَرُكُمْ، لِكَيْ يُعْطِيَكُمُ الآبُ كُلَّ مَا طَلَبْتُمْ بِاسْمِي.
17 بِهذَا أُوصِيكُمْ حَتَّى تُحِبُّوا بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا.
18 «إِنْ كَانَ الْعَالَمُ يُبْغِضُكُمْ فَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّهُ قَدْ أَبْغَضَنِي قَبْلَكُمْ.
19 لَوْ كُنْتُمْ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ لَكَانَ الْعَالَمُ يُحِبُّ خَاصَّتَهُ. وَلكِنْ لأَنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ، بَلْ أَنَا اخْتَرْتُكُمْ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ، لِذلِكَ يُبْغِضُكُمُ الْعَالَمُ.
20 اُذْكُرُوا الْكَلاَمَ الَّذِي قُلْتُهُ لَكُمْ: لَيْسَ عَبْدٌ أَعْظَمَ مِنْ سَيِّدِهِ. إِنْ كَانُوا قَدِ اضْطَهَدُونِي فَسَيَضْطَهِدُونَكُمْ، وَإِنْ كَانُوا قَدْ حَفِظُوا كَلاَمِي فَسَيَحْفَظُونَ كَلاَمَكُمْ.
21 لكِنَّهُمْ إِنَّمَا يَفْعَلُونَ بِكُمْ هذَا كُلَّهُ مِنْ أَجْلِ اسْمِي، لأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَعْرِفُونَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي.
22 لَوْ لَمْ أَكُنْ قَدْ جِئْتُ وَكَلَّمْتُهُمْ، لَمْ تَكُنْ لَهُمْ خَطِيَّةٌ، وَأَمَّا الآنَ فَلَيْسَ لَهُمْ عُذْرٌ فِي خَطِيَّتِهِمْ.
23 اَلَّذِي يُبْغِضُنِي يُبْغِضُ أَبِي أَيْضًا.
24 لَوْ لَمْ أَكُنْ قَدْ عَمِلْتُ بَيْنَهُمْ أَعْمَالاً لَمْ يَعْمَلْهَا أَحَدٌ غَيْرِي، لَمْ تَكُنْ لَهُمْ خَطِيَّةٌ، وَأَمَّا الآنَ فَقَدْ رَأَوْا وَأَبْغَضُونِي أَنَا وَأَبِي.
25 لكِنْ لِكَيْ تَتِمَّ الْكَلِمَةُ الْمَكْتُوبَةُ فِي نَامُوسِهِمْ: إِنَّهُمْ أَبْغَضُونِي بِلاَ سَبَبٍ.
26 «وَمَتَى جَاءَ الْمُعَزِّي الَّذِي سَأُرْسِلُهُ أَنَا إِلَيْكُمْ مِنَ الآبِ، رُوحُ الْحَقِّ، الَّذِي مِنْ عِنْدِ الآبِ يَنْبَثِقُ، فَهُوَ يَشْهَدُ لِي.
27 وَتَشْهَدُونَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضًا لأَنَّكُمْ مَعِي مِنَ الابْتِدَاءِ.
إنجيل يوحنا 14إنجيل يوحنا 16


​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (13 يونيو 2017)

تَشَدَّدَ ( فعل ):
تشدَّدَ / تشدَّدَ في يتشدَّد ، تشدُّدًا ، فهو مُتشدِّد ، والمفعول مُتشدَّد فيه
يَتَشَدَّدُ فِي مُقَاوَمَتِهِ : يَتَقَوَّى
يَتَشَدَّدُ فِي كُلِّ أُمُورِهِ : يَتَصَلَّبُ
تَشَدَّدَ فِي مَعْرُوفِهِ : بَخِلَ
تَشَدُّد ( اسم ):
مصدر تَشَدَّدَ
التَّشَدُّدُ فِي الْمُقَاوَمَةِ : التَّقَوِّي ، إِظْهَارُ الصَّلاَبَةِ
تشدّد في الأمر: 
تصلّب ، بالغ فيه ولم يخفِّف :- تشدّد في الدِّين


​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (13 يونيو 2017)

"إنما كن متشددًا وتشجع جدًا، لكي تتحفظ للعمل حسب كل الشريعة التي أمرك بها موسى عبدي،

لا تمل عنها يمينًا ولا يسارًا لكي تفلح حينما تذهب.

لا يبرح سفر هذه الشريعة من فمك، بل تلهج فيه نهارً وليلًا..." [7-8].

أمران هامان في حياة الخادم يركز عليهما الله في هذا الحديث مع يشوع، وهما أيضًا مترابطان معًا ومكملان بعضهما البعض:

أولًا: التأكد أن الله معه فيسلك متشددًا ومتشجعًا، يعمل بقوة ويقين شديد، واثقًا في الله العامل به ومعه تحت كل الظروف يقول الرسول: "إن إنجيلنا لم يصر لكم بالكلام فقط بل بالقوة أيضًا وبالروح القدس ويقين شديد" (2 تس 1-5). لهذا أكثر من مرة يؤكد الله على يشوع "كن متشددًا وتشجع، لا ترهب ولا ترتعب، لأن الرب إلهك معك حيثما تذهب" [7-9]، وبنفس الروح يقول لأرميا النبي: "لا تقل إنيّ ولد... لا تخف من وجوههم لأنيّ أنا معك لأنقذك يقول الرب... فيحاربونك ولا يقدرون عليك لأنيّ أنا معك يقول الرب لأنقذك" (إر 1: 7-8، 19). بقدر ما يختفي الخادم في الله لا يخاف غيره، إذ يبقى مطمئنًا فيه، وكما يقول القديس يوحنا الدرجي: [الذي صار خادمًا لله يخاف سيده وحده، أما من لا يخاف سيده فغالبًا ما يخاف حتى من خياله[43]].

ثانيًا: التمسك بشريعة الله عمليًا، فإنه إذ يختفي في الله مرسله يخاف الله وحده، أي يخش أن يجرح مشاعر أبوته الإلهية بكسر وصيته وعده تحقيق إرادته، لهذا يلهج في شريعة الرب ليلًا ونهارًا حتى تشغل كل قلبه وفكره وأحاسيسه وسلوكه الخفي والظاهر. بهذا تصير كلمة الله طعام الخادم وشرابه وسلاحه وسرّ راحته، أو قل جزءًا لا يتجزأ من حياته إن صح هذا التعبير. هذا هو سرّ القوة في حياة الخادم الداخلية وفي كرازته. يقول القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم: [يليق بنا حقًا لا أن نطلب معونة الكلمة المكتوبة فحسب، بل أن تظهر حياتنا نقية هكذا، فتكون لنا نعمة الروح عوض الكتب بالنسبة لنفوسنا. فكما كتبت بالحبر في الكتب تسجل بالروح في قلوبنا[44]]. كما يقول: [عدم معرفة الكتب المقدسة هو علة كل الشرور؛ إذ ندخل المعركة عُزل من السلاح، فكيف نقدر أن نغلب؟![45]].

هكذا يرى القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم أن كلمة الله هي السلاح الحقيقي للخادم، لا يتقبلها خلال المعرفة الذهنية فحسب، أو الحفظ عن ظهر القلب، إنما خلال الحياة بها، فتشهد حياته لها عمليًا. حقًا ما أحوج العالم اليوم إلى قادة روحيين يعيشون الحياة المقدسة، ويمارسون كلمة الله كسرّ حياة لهم قبل أن يكرزوا بها بأفواههم!



​


----------



## aymonded (13 يونيو 2017)

*سلام لشخصك الحلو، موضوع الحرفية في ذاته يعتبر قاتل للنفس، لأن الحرف يقتل، أما الروح فيُحيي، لأن الموضوع يتوقف على قلب الإنسان ومدى انفتاحه الداخلي على صوت الله حسب إعلانه الخاص الذي يخص هذه الشخصية، فالله فاحص الكلى والقلوب ويعرف داء النفس ومشكلتها، فهو بنفسه لما يقترب من الإنسان بيفتح بروحه آذانه كالمتعلمين ثم يفتح بصيرته وعين قلبه على الحق لترى قصده واضح أمام عينيه بلا شك، والإنسان في هذه الحالة بيكون منفتح بكل كيانه على الله الحي مقدماً إيماناً مستعداً للطاعة، فلما يجد أن صوت الله دخل لقلبة بيقين شديد، فيتمم ما سمعه لأنه أصغى جيداً جداً إليه وتيقن أنه حسب قصد الله من جهته هوَّ شخصياً فأنه بذلك يُشفى، لأن كلمة الله ليست مثل كلام الناس، لأنها روح وحياة، تولد فرح خاص مع راحة داخلية عميقة وترفع الإنسان للمستوى الإلهي الفائق لتقديس القلب وتطهيره وتنقيته ليحدث معاينه للمجد الفائق العجيب.

لكن حينما يتعامل الإنسان بعمى البصيرة مع كلمة الله فمن الطبيعي ينفذها حسب رؤيته الشخصية التي تهلكه وتقضي على كل قواه الروحية والنفسية والعصبية، فيتحطم عوض من أن يتغير حسب قصد الله الحي ويتشبع من إشراق نور الله في وجه يسوع، فليس كل من نفذ الآية حرفياً أو بأي معنى (حسب التفسيرات المتنوعة والمختلفة وما يختاره بنفسه وينتقيه ويراه معقولاً) صار قديساً وعايش لله بصدق وأمانة قلب، لأنه بينفذ ما يراه مناسب حسب رؤيته وقصده هو أو ما يرتاح إليه، وهذا يعتبر مثل من عبد وثن، لأنه لم يسمع ولم يرى شخص الله الحي الذي يكلمه بشخصه ويوجه إليه الكلمة على مستواه الشخصي، بل نفذ ما ارتاح له نفسياً، فيا اما هذا التنفيذ تم عن كبرياء قلب، أو رؤية مشوشة، أو بسبب تأنيب الضمير، لكن مش كل واحد نفذ الكلام حرفياً اصبح متكبر أو مغرور أو فيه مشكلة نفسية أو يعتبر متشدد، لأن مثلاً موضوع الشاب الغني الذي كلمه شخص المسيح الرب، كان يعرف داء قلبه ومشكلته الحقيقية لأنه بيعتمد على ماله الذي صار كنزه الحقيقي الذي لا يستطيع أن يستغنى عنه قط، لذلك حينما قال له اذهب وبع كل ما لك مضى حزيناً من أجل ماله الذي هو كنز قلبه الوحيد والذي هو أعظم عنده من أي شيء آخر حتى أنه ممكن يضحي باي شيء من أجله..

ولنلاحظ أن الرب لم يقل هذا القول لجميع الناس ولا حتى لجميع الأغنياء من حوله ولا الذين التقى بهم، لأن الرب يعرف جيداً جداً لمن يقول الكلمة وفي الوقت المناسب ولماذا، مثل الأنبا أنطونيوس مثلاً، ودية حالات خاصة جداً منفردة وليست عامة ولا تنفع كل الناس بل كل من سمع وتيقن ورأى من الله الحي الذي يُخاطب النفس بطريقة ما حسب ما يتناسب مع الشخصية، لا عن طريق خُزعبلات فكرية ولا مشكلة نفسية ولا شوية أفكار شخصية، إنما بتأكيد إعلان إلهي فائق يعرفه في قلبه متيقناً منه بروح التمييز والإفراز الموهوب له من الله.
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 يونيو 2017)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *
> لأ يبقى نفذها بعدم فهم ولا تمييز ..
> التشدد نوع من القساوة والتصلب وليس عدم الفهم .*



*لا لم أقصد قسوة أو تصلب 

إنما أقصد مبالغة فى تنفيذ الآية​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 يونيو 2017)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> ["SIZE="5]
> 
> 
> أزيك يا باشمهندسه..
> ...



*بخير نشكر ربنا و إنت إزيك ؟​*


"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> ["SIZE="5]
> 
> 
> التشدد اللي من وجهة نظر حضرتك=تنفيذ الآيه بحذافيرها..برأيك صح ولا غلط.؟
> ...



*مش فى كل الأحيان صح 

يعنى الل ما بيقتلش الحشرات :  غلط (لكن لم يضرنى)

الل فقع عينيه : غلط (لكن لم يضرنى)

و الل راح الصحراء : صح 
​*


"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> ["SIZE="5]
> 
> 
> لما الشاب قال للمسيح..ائذن لي ان اذهب لادفن أبي.ثم رفض المسيح وقال له..اتبعني ودع الموتي يدفنون موتاهام.. في رأيك دا كان "تسيب" من المسيح نفسه في تنفيذ وصية.أكرم أباك وأمك.؟
> ...



*لا مش تسيب 

شوف رد أيمن ​*


"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> ["SIZE="5]
> 
> 
> القديس اللي حضرتك استشهدتي بيه وقلتي ملاك الرب أعطاه سيف ليحارب البربر وهزمهم..
> ...


*لا مش تسيب 

دا قائد جيش ​*



"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> ["SIZE="5]
> 
> 
> حابب اسأل حضرتك .. هل انتي مع التشدد حسب مفهومك ليه ولا ضده. كذا..مع التشدد المسيحي ولا ضده..
> ...



*لا معاه و لا ضده ​*




"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> كذا.. هل التشدد في وجهة نظرك يكون في آيه واحده ولا كل الإنجيل.!!
> 
> ​



*ممكن كدة و ممكن كدة​*



"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> ["SIZE="5]
> 
> 
> هل التشدد بالسبه ليكي =حفظ الوصايا عمليا ولا حفظ الوصايا حاجه تأنيه.؟
> ...




*حفظ الوصايا حاجة تانية ​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 يونيو 2017)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> بالغ فيه ولم يخفِّف :- تشدّد في الدِّين​
> ​



*هو دا قصدى​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 يونيو 2017)

aymonded قال:


> *سلام لشخصك الحلو، موضوع الحرفية في ذاته يعتبر قاتل للنفس، لأن الحرف يقتل، أما الروح فيُحيي، لأن الموضوع يتوقف على قلب الإنسان ومدى انفتاحه الداخلي على صوت الله حسب إعلانه الخاص الذي يخص هذه الشخصية، فالله فاحص الكلى والقلوب ويعرف داء النفس ومشكلتها، فهو بنفسه لما يقترب من الإنسان بيفتح بروحه آذانه كالمتعلمين ثم يفتح بصيرته وعين قلبه على الحق لترى قصده واضح أمام عينيه بلا شك، والإنسان في هذه الحالة بيكون منفتح بكل كيانه على الله الحي مقدماً إيماناً مستعداً للطاعة، فلما يجد أن صوت الله دخل لقلبة بيقين شديد، فيتمم ما سمعه لأنه أصغى جيداً جداً إليه وتيقن أنه حسب قصد الله من جهته هوَّ شخصياً فأنه بذلك يُشفى، لأن كلمة الله ليست مثل كلام الناس، لأنها روح وحياة، تولد فرح خاص مع راحة داخلية عميقة وترفع الإنسان للمستوى الإلهي الفائق لتقديس القلب وتطهيره وتنقيته ليحدث معاينه للمجد الفائق العجيب.
> 
> لكن حينما يتعامل الإنسان بعمى البصيرة مع كلمة الله فمن الطبيعي ينفذها حسب رؤيته الشخصية التي تهلكه وتقضي على كل قواه الروحية والنفسية والعصبية، فيتحطم عوض من أن يتغير حسب قصد الله الحي ويتشبع من إشراق نور الله في وجه يسوع، فليس كل من نفذ الآية حرفياً أو بأي معنى (حسب التفسيرات المتنوعة والمختلفة وما يختاره بنفسه وينتقيه ويراه معقولاً) صار قديساً وعايش لله بصدق وأمانة قلب، لأنه بينفذ ما يراه مناسب حسب رؤيته وقصده هو أو ما يرتاح إليه، وهذا يعتبر مثل من عبد وثن، لأنه لم يسمع ولم يرى شخص الله الحي الذي يكلمه بشخصه ويوجه إليه الكلمة على مستواه الشخصي، بل نفذ ما ارتاح له نفسياً، فيا اما هذا التنفيذ تم عن كبرياء قلب، أو رؤية مشوشة، أو بسبب تأنيب الضمير، لكن مش كل واحد نفذ الكلام حرفياً اصبح متكبر أو مغرور أو فيه مشكلة نفسية أو يعتبر متشدد، لأن مثلاً موضوع الشاب الغني الذي كلمه شخص المسيح الرب، كان يعرف داء قلبه ومشكلته الحقيقية لأنه بيعتمد على ماله الذي صار كنزه الحقيقي الذي لا يستطيع أن يستغنى عنه قط، لذلك حينما قال له اذهب وبع كل ما لك مضى حزيناً من أجل ماله الذي هو كنز قلبه الوحيد والذي هو أعظم عنده من أي شيء آخر حتى أنه ممكن يضحي باي شيء من أجله..
> 
> ...



*صدقنى يا أيمن : أنا متفقة معاك فى كل حرف إنت كتبته​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 يونيو 2017)

*ممكن تصبروا عليا شوية 

عشان أنا عايزة أوصل لغرض معين 

و ح أوضح الغرض فى آخر مشاركة فى الموضوع

فأصبروا بس 

*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 يونيو 2017)

*

المرأة المسيحية المتشددة

لما تقرأ الآية الل بتقول :


[Q-BIBLE]وَكَذَلِكَ أَنَّ النِّسَاءَ يُزَيِّنَّ ذَوَاتِهِنَّ بِلِبَاسِ الْحِشْمَةِ مَعَ وَرَعٍ وَتَعَقُّلٍ، لاَ بِضَفَائِرَ أَوْ ذَهَبٍ أَوْ لَآلِئَ أَوْ مَلاَبِسَ كَثِيرَةِ الثَّمَنِ،
​[/Q-BIBLE]

عندها إستعداد تتحلى بأى نوع من الحُلى الغير لامعة مثل البلاستيكات مثلا 

لكن لا تتحلى بالذهب أو الفضة أو الفالصو (لآلى - لمعان)

عندها إستعداد تسيب شعرها أو تعمل أى تسريحة ما عدا الضفائر 

(قابلت سيدات من هذا النوع _ مقابلة شخصية) 
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 يونيو 2017)

*

المرأة المسيحية المتشددة 

عندما تقرأ الآية التى تقول :
[Q-BIBLE]

34. لِتَصْمُتْ نِسَاؤُكُمْ فِي الْكَنَائِسِ لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ مَأْذُوناً لَهُنَّ أَنْ يَتَكَلَّمْنَ بَلْ يَخْضَعْنَ كَمَا يَقُولُ النَّامُوسُ أَيْضاً.
35. وَلَكِنْ إِنْ كُنَّ يُرِدْنَ أَنْ يَتَعَلَّمْنَ شَيْئاً فَلْيَسْأَلْنَ رِجَالَهُنَّ فِي الْبَيْتِ لأَنَّهُ قَبِيحٌ بِالنِّسَاءِ أَنْ تَتَكَلَّمَ فِي كَنِيسَةٍ.​[/Q-BIBLE]

تصمت تماما فى الكنيسة 

و تصلى فى سرها 

(قابلت نساء من هذا النوع)
​*


----------



## أَمَة (14 يونيو 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ممكن تصبروا عليا شوية
> 
> عشان أنا عايزة أوصل لغرض معين
> 
> ...



كنت حابة أكتب قبل عدة ساعات و انشغلت. بس بعد مشاركتك دي قلت يا أمة استني، لأني بصراحة كنت عاوزة أعرف هدفك من الموضوع.


----------



## aymonded (14 يونيو 2017)

*عموماً انا منتظر النتيجة في الاخر لأني تسرعت ورديت 
ويظهر الموضوع له بعد تاني خالص غير اللي اتفهم في البداية
*​*
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 يونيو 2017)

أَمَة قال:


> كنت حابة أكتب قبل عدة ساعات و انشغلت. بس بعد مشاركتك دي قلت يا أمة استني، لأني بصراحة كنت عاوزة أعرف هدفك من الموضوع.



*أشكرك على سعة صدرك :flowers:​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 يونيو 2017)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> حضرتها ياباشا .. عيب عليك
> وياما إتأنذرت وكونا بندافعوا عنها كمان عشان نشيلوا الانذار
> 
> هو من ناحية فاهمين .. فاحنا فاهمين .. :smile01
> ...



*دا مين دا الل بيتكلم عن السلو موشن ؟

إسم الله إسم الله عل الفاست رَن 

:t23:
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 يونيو 2017)

aymonded قال:


> *عموماً انا منتظر النتيجة في الاخر لأني تسرعت ورديت
> ويظهر الموضوع له بعد تاني خالص غير اللي اتفهم في البداية
> *​*
> *



*إزاى بأأأأأأأأأة ؟؟ يا أجمل أخ حلو :smil12:

مشاركتك مهمة جدا و فى محلها ​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 يونيو 2017)

*المسيحى المتشدد 

لما يقرأ الآية الل بتقول :


[Q-BIBLE]مَنْ ضَرَبَكَ عَلَى خَدِّكَ فَاعْرِضْ لَهُ الآخَرَ أَيْضاً ​[/Q-BIBLE]

ينفذها بالحرف الواحد و يترك عدوه يضربه 
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 يونيو 2017)

*المسيحى المتشدد 

لما يقرأ الآية الل بتقول :


[Q-BIBLE]مَنْ يُنْكِرُنِي قُدَّامَ النَّاسِ أُنْكِرُهُ أَنَا أَيْضاً قُدَّامَ أَبِي الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ​[/Q-BIBLE]

ينفذها بالحرف الواحد حتى لو كان فى إمكانه الانكار هربا من الموت

لا بل أكثر من ذلك 

فى بعض الأحيان يذهب الى الولاة و الملوك (وقت الاضطهاد و الاستشهاد) و يقر و يعترف بإيمانه بالسيد المسيح (فيُقتل طبعا)
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 يونيو 2017)

*المسيحى المتشدد 

لما يقرأ الآية الل بتقول :


[Q-BIBLE]اِحْسِبُوهُ كُلَّ فَرَحٍ يَا إِخْوَتِي حِينَمَا تَقَعُونَ فِي تَجَارِبَ مُتَنَّوِعَةٍ​[/Q-BIBLE]

يفرح جدا عندما يقع فى تجارب 

مثل أُسَر الذين استشهدوا 

بعضهم فى حالة : فرح

و بعضهم زغرد أثناء الجنازة 


​*


----------



## soul & life (14 يونيو 2017)

ا مش قاد،ة اقتنع ان ده كده مسيحى متشدد
تقد اننا مختلفين فى مفهوم الكلمة وتعريفها بالنسبة ليا وبعد اذنك طبعا التشدد ده تصليب فى الراى حظوفى الاغلب تحجر الافكار والاراء بيكون بعيد تماما عن الانجيل هو كمان ممكن يكون مفسر الايات على هواه ورافض يسمع اى تفسير تانى
لكن لو على التشدد اللى بتشرحيه ده فياريت كلنا متشددين


----------



## +ماريا+ (15 يونيو 2017)

يا ايرينى سمتيه ليه تشدد ما كل اللى قولتيه ده تمسك بالايمان وشجاعه يعنى صفات جميله

والانسان المتشدد بيبقى عثره مش قدوه 
وعموما المسيحى مهما كان تشدده عمره ما بيأذى أو يضر حد
وكمان مالوش دعوه نهائى بأصحاب الاديان التانيه يعنى لا يكفر حد ولا يقاتلهم ولا يحرم حاجتهم ولا يدعى عليهم حتى


----------



## Maran+atha (15 يونيو 2017)

شكرا للموضوع 
اختى الغالية ايريني

المتشدد هو انسان يسلوك ضدد مبادىء المسيحية
فقال الرب يسوع فى متى 12: 7
 اني اريد رحمة لا ذبيحة 
ومكتوب فى هوشع 6: 6
اني اريد رحمة لا ذبيحة

لان معنى مُتَشَدِّد هو انسان قَاسِياً غَيْرَ مُتَسَامِحٍ
والمسيحية اساسها الرب يسوع الذى كان كله رحمة ومحبة حقيقية

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معكى دائما
فيحافظ عليكى ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل امنياتك للابد آمين.


----------



## aymonded (15 يونيو 2017)

*طب إيه رأيكم نستنى للآخر ونعرف إيريني عايزة توصل لإيه
لأني اعتقد انها مقدرة كل هذا الكلام اللي اتقال رداً على الموضوع
لكن عايزة تقول حاجة معينة مش واصلة إلى الآن
على الأقل بالنسبالي ومستني للآخر 
أشوف القصد ايه من الكلام
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 يونيو 2017)

soul & life قال:


> ا مش قاد،ة اقتنع ان ده كده مسيحى متشدد
> تقد اننا مختلفين فى مفهوم الكلمة وتعريفها بالنسبة ليا وبعد اذنك طبعا التشدد ده تصليب فى الراى حظوفى الاغلب تحجر الافكار والاراء بيكون بعيد تماما عن الانجيل هو كمان ممكن يكون مفسر الايات على هواه ورافض يسمع اى تفسير تانى
> لكن لو على التشدد اللى بتشرحيه ده فياريت كلنا متشددين



*لا ما اقصدش تشدد (تصلب) فى الرأى 

أقصد مبالغة فى تنفيذ الوصية 

__________________

يعنى إيه حظوفى ؟؟ 

:flowers:
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 يونيو 2017)

+ماريا+ قال:


> يا ايرينى سمتيه ليه تشدد ما كل اللى قولتيه ده تمسك بالايمان وشجاعه يعنى صفات جميله
> 
> والانسان المتشدد بيبقى عثره مش قدوه
> وعموما المسيحى مهما كان تشدده عمره ما بيأذى أو يضر حد
> وكمان مالوش دعوه نهائى بأصحاب الاديان التانيه يعنى لا يكفر حد ولا يقاتلهم ولا يحرم حاجتهم ولا يدعى عليهم حتى



*اللفظ يحمل الكثير من المعانى يا ماريا 

منها : المبالغة فى الدين 

و هذا هو قصدى 

:flowers:​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 يونيو 2017)

Maran+atha قال:


> شكرا للموضوع
> اختى الغالية ايريني
> 
> المتشدد هو انسان يسلوك ضدد مبادىء المسيحية
> ...



*ليست كل معانى كلمة متشدد هو الانسان القاسى الغير متسامح 

و لكن يوجد معنى آخر و هو المبالغة فى الدين 

و هذا هو قصدى​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 يونيو 2017)

aymonded قال:


> *طب إيه رأيكم نستنى للآخر ونعرف إيريني عايزة توصل لإيه
> لأني اعتقد انها مقدرة كل هذا الكلام اللي اتقال رداً على الموضوع
> لكن عايزة تقول حاجة معينة مش واصلة إلى الآن
> على الأقل بالنسبالي ومستني للآخر
> ...



*خلاث يا أيمن 

الناس ما بقاش عندها صبر :new6:

هانت كلها مشاركة كمان و أكتب الغرض من الموضوع 

و لو إنى كنت محضرة عشروميت مشاركة 

بس يلا بأة ما فيش صبر :2:
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 يونيو 2017)

*المسيحية المتشددة

لما تقرأ الآية الل بتقول :


[Q-BIBLE]لا يَكُنْ مَتَاعُ رَجُلٍ عَلى امْرَأَةٍ وَلا يَلبِسْ رَجُلٌ ثَوْبَ امْرَأَةٍ لأَنَّ كُل مَنْ يَعْمَلُ ذَلِكَ مَكْرُوهٌ لدَى الرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ.​[/Q-BIBLE]

لا يمكن تلبس بنطلون : لأنه لبس الرجال 
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 يونيو 2017)

*

و أخيرًا 

عزيزى القارىء 

لنتفق معًا على معنى لفظ التشدد المذكور فى الموضوع 

و هو المبالغة فى الدين 

______________

عزيزى القارىء 

هل ترى فى الأمثلة السابقة : نوع من أنواع التزمت أو التشدد ؟؟

أو زى ما بيقولوا بالبلدى كدة : مزود فيها حبتين ؟

أو يعنى : متدروش ؟

______________

هل نظرت إلى رأى المسيحيين هنا فى المنتدى ؟

فهم يرون أن هذه التصرفات هى تمسك بالإيمان و ليس تشدد و ياريت كلنا نبقى كدة 

__________________

عزيزى القارىء 

فلتعلم جيدا أنه إذا تشدد المسيحى على نفسه فى تنفيذ تعاليم إيمانه 

فإنه لن يضر أحدًا 

إعلم جيدًا أنه لن يلمس سلاح و يقتلك 

إعلم جيدًا أنه مسااااااالم لأقصى درجة 

إعلم جيدًا أن لديه درجة عالية من تحمل الضيقات و الآلام و المصائب

فكن مطمئنًا جدًا جدًا و أنت تتعامل مع هذا النوع من المسيحيين 

فلا داعى لعمل عداوة معه 

لا داعى لأن تكرهه

لا داعى لأن تقتله 

فكر مليون مرة قبل معاداته 

:flowers:
​*


----------



## aymonded (15 يونيو 2017)

ولو اني كنت حاسس بده بعد تعليقك على ردي في البداية أنك عايزة تتكلمي عن موضوع المبالغة المفرطة، والمبالغة دية مش بس في موضوع الكتاب المقدس والتمسك بحرفيته، ده امتدت لكل النواحي الاجتماعية والمبالغة في التمسك الحرفي لأشياء كثيرة بصورة وصلت لحد التشدد والتعصب، ومش لازم بالطبع يكون من ناحية الصراع مع الناس، قصدي التعصب الذاتي، أو التعصب والتشدد مع النفس والخوف من كسر هذا الحاجز الجامد، لأن الإنسان اتربى على شكل معين من طريقة الحياة بصورة مبتورة وفي اتجاه واحد يخاف أن يتخطاه لذلك ناس كتير بتعيش حسب المألوف ويخاف يتخطى الخط المرسوم عبر الأيام واللي استلمه بصورة جامدة من سابقيه، لأن للأسف الناس مش بتبص للتاريخ علشان تتعلم وتهضم الأفكار القديمة وطريقة الحياة لكي تأخذها وتعرفها وتفهمها ثم تطورها وتتقدم للأمام حسب متغيرات العصر والزمن لكي يكون العالم الذي يعيش فيه للأفضل، بل عادةً يأخذ القديم ويعيش بيه في عصر ووقت لا يتناسب مع هذه الأفكار ولا طريقة الحياة، لأن معنى أن الإنسان يقف عند فكر معين ويطبق مبادئ جيل قديم ويعيش نفس طريقة حياته هذا اسمه جمود وانكماش وحياة في الماضي لا تعرف تطور ولا مستقبل ولا تقدم، بل يظل ينكمش الإنسان على ذاته ويحيا في جحر مظلم يخاف أن يخرج منه للنور..

يعني ده يعتبر تعليق مبدأي على فكرة المبالغة والإفراط في الحرف والتمسك بالشكل الذي يجعل الإنسان متجمد لا يقدر أن يكسر الحاجز الزمني ولا يستطيع ان يتحرر فكرياً من تلك القيود الموضوعه عليه، وهذا نتاج قصور الفكر والحد من الخيال والطموح الذي يُميز الإنسان عن باقي المخلوقات.
​


----------



## aymonded (15 يونيو 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> 
> و أخيرًا
> 
> ...



*معلشي بقى انا علقت على الموضوع في اتجاه تاني خالص
قبل ما تضعي التعليق الختامي للموضوع، لأنك انتِ رحتي في ناحية تانية خالص
بصراحة مش كنت متوقعها فاكرك هاتتكلمي عن الموضوع في ذاته كمشكلة مجتمع
معلشي بقى لتاني مرة فهمت غلط والاعتراف بالحق كان ضروري
وكده فهمت الموضوع وهو لا يحتاج لتعليق
*​


----------



## aymonded (15 يونيو 2017)

*الحكمة اللي ممكن نخرج بيها من الموضوع لأنه أكدها بصورة بارزة
المستعجل برجليه يُخطئ، والصبر مع التأني مفتاح الفرج 
وفهم الأشياء على حقيقتها
*​*
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 يونيو 2017)

aymonded قال:


> *معلشي بقى انا علقت على الموضوع في اتجاه تاني خالص
> قبل ما تضعي التعليق الختامي للموضوع، لأنك انتِ رحتي في ناحية تانية خالص
> بصراحة مش كنت متوقعها فاكرك هاتتكلمي عن الموضوع في ذاته كمشكلة مجتمع
> معلشي بقى لتاني مرة فهمت غلط والاعتراف بالحق كان ضروري
> ...



*إزاى بأأأأأأأأة (لتانى مرة) يا أجمل أخ حلو ؟؟

مشاركاتك فى منتهى الروعة و مهمة جدا 

برغم إن الغرض من الموضوع كان فى حتة تانية 

:flowers:
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 يونيو 2017)

aymonded قال:


> *الحكمة اللي ممكن نخرج بيها من الموضوع لأنه أكدها بصورة بارزة
> المستعجل برجليه يُخطئ، والصبر مع التأني مفتاح الفرج
> وفهم الأشياء على حقيقتها
> *​*
> *



*أول مرة تتسربع إنت يا أيمن 

:new6:

طول عمرك متأنى و بتعلق بعد عشرتاشر يوم 
​*


----------



## aymonded (15 يونيو 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أول مرة تتسربع إنت يا أيمن
> 
> :new6:
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ولو ان مش دايماً باتأخر في التعليق، بس مش عارف ليه
موضوعك ده بالذات خلاني اتسرع وارد في كام تعليق بعاد عن قصدك من البداية
وهو يمكن بس علشان اعرف ناس كتير وشباب كتير عندهم نفس المشكلة
وده كنت بقابله من سنة 80 إلى اليوم، وعرفت بصعوبة بالغة افك البعض
من عقدة الحرف ولكن كان صعب جداً مع ناس تانية كتيــــر
*​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (15 يونيو 2017)

aymonded قال:


> ولو اني كنت حاسس بده بعد تعليقك على ردي في البداية أنك عايزة تتكلمي عن موضوع المبالغة المفرطة، والمبالغة دية مش بس في موضوع الكتاب المقدس والتمسك بحرفيته، ده امتدت لكل النواحي الاجتماعية والمبالغة في التمسك الحرفي لأشياء كثيرة بصورة وصلت لحد التشدد والتعصب، ومش لازم بالطبع يكون من ناحية الصراع مع الناس، قصدي التعصب الذاتي، أو التعصب والتشدد مع النفس والخوف من كسر هذا الحاجز الجامد، لأن الإنسان اتربى على شكل معين من طريقة الحياة بصورة مبتورة وفي اتجاه واحد يخاف أن يتخطاه لذلك ناس كتير بتعيش حسب المألوف ويخاف يتخطى الخط المرسوم عبر الأيام واللي استلمه بصورة جامدة من سابقيه، لأن للأسف الناس مش بتبص للتاريخ علشان تتعلم وتهضم الأفكار القديمة وطريقة الحياة لكي تأخذها وتعرفها وتفهمها ثم تطورها وتتقدم للأمام حسب متغيرات العصر والزمن لكي يكون العالم الذي يعيش فيه للأفضل، بل عادةً يأخذ القديم ويعيش بيه في عصر ووقت لا يتناسب مع هذه الأفكار ولا طريقة الحياة، لأن معنى أن الإنسان يقف عند فكر معين ويطبق مبادئ جيل قديم ويعيش نفس طريقة حياته هذا اسمه جمود وانكماش وحياة في الماضي لا تعرف تطور ولا مستقبل ولا تقدم، بل يظل ينكمش الإنسان على ذاته ويحيا في جحر مظلم يخاف أن يخرج منه للنور..
> 
> يعني ده يعتبر تعليق مبدأي على فكرة المبالغة والإفراط في الحرف والتمسك بالشكل الذي يجعل الإنسان متجمد لا يقدر أن يكسر الحاجز الزمني ولا يستطيع ان يتحرر فكرياً من تلك القيود الموضوعه عليه، وهذا نتاج قصور الفكر والحد من الخيال والطموح الذي يُميز الإنسان عن باقي المخلوقات.
> ​


ده كده تعليق مبدئي :010105~332:
اومال النهائي شكله ابه :36_19_1:
تصدق بيسوع .. انا لما قريت اول تعليق ليك في الموضوع
كنت هاؤلك برجاء وضع الترجمة اسفله :591iu:

يا ايمن بيك انت مكانك في مراكز الابحاث اللاهوتية .. سوف تبدع هناك :new6:
​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (15 يونيو 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> و أخيرًا
> عزيزى القارىء
> لنتفق معًا على معنى لفظ التشدد المذكور فى الموضوع
> ...


*​* ياسلالالالالالالالالالالالام
روعة :018A1D~146:
علي فكرة كلام عبووووووود صح
دي مقارنة بس ع المستغطي وافهمي ياجاره
مقارنة بين المتشدد المسيحي والمتشدد الاسلامي
الاول مابيضرش حد .. لكن التاني بيضر نفسه وغيره

كلام جميل .. كلام معقول .. ماقدرش اقول .. حاجة عنه :263na:
( مش عايزين نبوظو الموضوع:327ge: )​


----------



## aymonded (15 يونيو 2017)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> ده كده تعليق مبدئي :010105~332:
> اومال النهائي شكله ابه :36_19_1:
> تصدق بيسوع .. انا لما قريت اول تعليق ليك في الموضوع
> كنت هاؤلك برجاء وضع الترجمة اسفله :591iu:
> ...



*أنا مش رضيت اطول لكن علشان خاطرك
المرة اللي جاية هاطول واخلي التعليق اتين
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (15 يونيو 2017)

aymonded قال:


> *أنا مش رضيت اطول لكن علشان خاطرك
> المرة اللي جاية هاطول واخلي التعليق اتين
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


معلش يا أيمن متزعلش ..
انا لما قريت ردك الاولاني .. زي ماتقول كده .. توهت :close_tem
وقلت خلاص مش مشكلة موش لازم ادقق يعني في كل رد 
بس لما لقيت ايريني :t23: بتقولك 
صدقني يا ايمن : انا متفقة معاك في كل حرف انت كتبته
قلت نهار اسود عليا :act31:
ايريني فهمت وآني نو 
علي الطلاج بالتلاتة لنرجعوا ونقراه تاني وتالت وعاشر
في الاخر وصلت لنتيجة ممكن تكون صح ومنكن تكون غلط
ان ايريني بتريح الزبون .. اه ورحمة طنط ظاظا ​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 يونيو 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> فلتعلم جيدا أنه إذا تشدد المسيحى على نفسه فى تنفيذ تعاليم إيمانه
> 
> فإنه لن يضر أحدًا
> ...


*​* *[FONT=&quot]
*​​*[FONT=&quot]المُسالم لأقصى درجة دة بيضر اللى حوالين منه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنه بيتحول إلي طاقة سلبية في المجتمع[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بالأضافة إلي أنه بيشجع المجرمين على أنهم يتجرأوا عليه ف الأول[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبعد كدة التجرأ على الكل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والكلام دة ينطبق على أي درويش من دراويش الدين [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 يونيو 2017)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> ياسلالالالالالالالالالالالام
> روعة :018A1D~146:
> علي فكرة كلام عبووووووود صح
> دي مقارنة بس ع المستغطي وافهمي ياجاره
> ...





*ما تبوظهوش الله يكرمك 

المعنى فى بطن الشعر 

:flowers:​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 يونيو 2017)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> معلش يا أيمن متزعلش ..
> انا لما قريت ردك الاولاني .. زي ماتقول كده .. توهت :close_tem
> وقلت خلاص مش مشكلة موش لازم ادقق يعني في كل رد
> بس لما لقيت ايريني :t23: بتقولك
> ...



*لا بعد الشر 

أنا مش بأريح الزبون 

كلام أيمن واضح جدا بالنسبة لى 
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 يونيو 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [FONT=&quot]​
> *[FONT=&quot]المُسالم لأقصى درجة دة بيضر اللى حوالين منه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنه بيتحول إلي طاقة سلبية في المجتمع[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بالأضافة إلي أنه بيشجع المجرمين على أنهم يتجرأوا عليه ف الأول[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبعد كدة التجرأ على الكل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والكلام دة ينطبق على أي درويش من دراويش الدين [/FONT]*​​[/FONT]​



*يعتبر طبعا مشجع للمجرمين 

لكن هو الل بيشجع المجرمين بالأكثر : تسيب الدولة 

أنا مش عايزة أغير الموضوع لكن لو كان فيه أمان زى فى الامارات مثلا 

ما كانش بقى فيه مشاكل من الأساس 

لأن القانون يقع على الكل 

ما فيش بقى مسيحى أو مسلم أو غيره
​*


----------



## aymonded (15 يونيو 2017)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> معلش يا أيمن متزعلش ..
> انا لما قريت ردك الاولاني .. زي ماتقول كده .. توهت :close_tem
> وقلت خلاص مش مشكلة موش لازم ادقق يعني في كل رد
> بس لما لقيت ايريني :t23: بتقولك
> ...



لا يا غالي انا مش زعلان خاااااالص ومش بازعل اساساً
ولكن يبقى نقطة، أنا بصراحة لو شفتك بتتكلم عن حد تاني غير أيريني وتقول يريح الزبون أقولك ماشي وممكن اصدقك، لكن إيريني على وجه خاص مش بتعرف تريح زباين خالص، إيريني لها شخصية منفردة للغاية ومش من طبيعتها خالص أنها تريح حد، ممكن تعدي مواقف آه، وتاخد بعض الناس على قد عقلها ومش تعلق، اصلها لو علقت هو اللي هايندم انه رد عليها من الأساس، لكن تريح حد دية يبقى اسمه عشم إبليس في الجنة ههههههههههههههههه، شكلك فهمت إيرني غلط وشكلك حلفت برحمة طنط ظاظا غلط هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (15 يونيو 2017)

aymonded قال:


> لا يا غالي انا مش زعلان خاااااالص ومش بازعل اساساً
> ولكن يبقى نقطة، أنا بصراحة لو شفتك بتتكلم عن حد تاني غير أيريني وتقول يريح الزبون أقولك ماشي وممكن اصدقك، لكن إيريني على وجه خاص مش بتعرف تريح زباين خالص، إيريني لها شخصية منفردة للغاية ومش من طبيعتها خالص أنها تريح حد، ممكن تعدي مواقف آه، وتاخد بعض الناس على قد عقلها ومش تعلق، اصلها لو علقت هو اللي هايندم انه رد عليها من الأساس، لكن تريح حد دية يبقى اسمه عشم إبليس في الجنة ههههههههههههههههه، شكلك فهمت إيرني غلط وشكلك حلفت برحمة طنط ظاظا غلط هههههههههههههههههههه​


حبيب قلبي ايمن .. اني بنهزرو معاك انت والشابة ايريني بتاعة *عزيزي القارئ:scenic:*

تفتكر معقولة آني منفهموش انت قلت ايه .. :t9:

لو المنتدي بيتكلم عن الفكر الديني المسيحي سنة 2017 في مصر

فانت بتتكلم عنه سنة 2050 علي الاقل وقلتلك رايي بصراحة علي كتاباتك المتقدمة فكريا جدا جدا
وتلاقي الكل بيجري يشوف ايمن باشا كتب ايه
ما عدا اللي عندهم تصلب في شرايين المخ

ف بالراحة علي اخواتك اللي علي قدهم .. وماتدوسش جامد :yaka:

واهديك المقطع ده من باب الفرفشة:new6: يا اطيب انسان :t14:في المنتدي عن حق وليس بهزار

[YOUTUBE]2vbg4CtKy5o[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## aymonded (15 يونيو 2017)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> حبيب قلبي ايمن .. اني بنهزرو معاك انت والشابة ايريني بتاعة *عزيزي القارئ:scenic:*
> 
> تفتكر معقولة آني منفهموش انت قلت ايه .. :t9:
> 
> ...



*
ربنا يخليك يا جميل ده بس من قلبك الحلو والكبير
وحقيقي اعتز بيك أخ غالي عندي كما عند كثيرين
لك مني كل الاحترام والتقدير لشخصك الجميل
ولو ان الفيديو مش ظاهر عندي موش عارف ليه
بس لما يظهر هاشوفه أكيد

تحية محبة لشخصك الجميل
*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (15 يونيو 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> 
> و أخيرًا
> 
> ...


الله على الكلام يا ايرينى 
لكن انا متوقعتش أنك تقولى كده 
علشان كلامك الاول كان فى اتجاه تانى خالص


----------



## grges monir (16 يونيو 2017)

> مقارنة بين المتشدد المسيحي والمتشدد الاسلامي
> الاول مابيضرش حد .. لكن التاني بيضر نفسه وغيره


وهو الحق بيزعل لية
مش دة الواقع ولا اية يا عم ياسر
فكرتنى بفيلم الارهابى بتاع عادل امام سنة 90
حبوا يجبوا شخصية مسيحية متشددة مرادفة للتشدد الاسلامى
ملقوش غير زوجة واحد جارهم بتقول ان التلفزيون وماتشات الكورة حرام
مقابل واحد بيقتل ويفجر ويسرق الناس اللى قاعد عندهم  تحت شعار اموالهم ونسائهم حلال لنا


----------



## ياسر رشدى (16 يونيو 2017)

grges monir قال:


> وهو الحق بيزعل لية
> مش دة الواقع ولا اية يا عم ياسر
> فكرتنى بفيلم الارهابى بتاع عادل امام سنة 90
> حبوا يجبوا شخصية مسيحية متشددة مرادفة للتشدد الاسلامى
> ...


محاولتك مش هاتنجح ياعم جرجس :giveup:
لما تعمل تجربة ما للحكم علي تصرف ما .. شقلبها
واهمد بقي عشان متبوظش الموضوع للبنية :t23:

الا انت مش بتشارك بنِفس ليه الايام دي ..
في حاجة مزعلاك ياجرجس ولا مشغول
قول ياجرجس .. فضفض ياراجل :smile01​


----------



## grges monir (16 يونيو 2017)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> محاولتك مش هاتنجح ياعم جرجس :giveup:
> لما تعمل تجربة ما للحكم علي تصرف ما .. شقلبها
> واهمد بقي عشان متبوظش الموضوع للبنية :t23:
> 
> ...


محاولة اية بقى دى ؟؟؟
شوف يا عم ياسر
ببساطة كدة
قولى المسيحى المتشدد بيعمل اية مقابل المسلم
فى اى حتة فى العالم مش مصر بس عشان  متقولش اننا مش عارفين نعمل زيهم ههههه


----------



## ياسر رشدى (16 يونيو 2017)

grges monir قال:


> محاولة اية بقى دى ؟؟؟
> شوف يا عم ياسر
> ببساطة كدة
> قولى المسيحى المتشدد بيعمل اية مقابل المسلم
> فى اى حتة فى العالم مش مصر بس عشان  متقولش اننا مش عارفين نعمل زيهم ههههه


ياعمنا .. ياعمنا
هو مش اتناقشنا في الموضوع ده علي الفيس قبل
كده وقلتلك .. ايوه في حاجات كتير غلط في التراث
الاسلامي وبالتجربة العملية
​


----------



## أَمَة (17 يونيو 2017)

الرجاء من جميع الأطراف
عدم جرجة الموضوع في الخروج عن هدفه
لكي لا يغلق​


----------



## grges monir (17 يونيو 2017)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> ياعمنا .. ياعمنا
> هو مش اتناقشنا في الموضوع ده علي الفيس قبل
> كده وقلتلك .. ايوه في حاجات كتير غلط في التراث
> الاسلامي وبالتجربة العملية
> ​


معاك 
بس انت فى المقابل اديت امثلة لا علاقة لها بالموضوع
عشان كدة قلنا نعمل عصف ذهنى اخير للموضوع
سؤالى بقى
هذا التراث المشين الذى  يدرس حتى الان
من اين استمد  شرعيتة
لو كان ضد القران يبقى المفروض حكم علية بالاعدام من زمان ولا اية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ياسر رشدى (17 يونيو 2017)

grges monir قال:


> معاك
> بس انت فى المقابل اديت امثلة لا علاقة لها بالموضوع
> عشان كدة قلنا نعمل عصف ذهنى اخير للموضوع
> سؤالى بقى
> ...


بقولك ايه .. تعال نعمل عصف ذهني وبطني في حتة تانية :yaka:

تابعني علي موضوع شوفت رؤيا .. الموضوع شامل 
وهايرد علي تساؤلاتك العاصفة والممطرة​


----------



## grges monir (19 يونيو 2017)

> وهايرد علي تساؤلاتك العاصفة والممطرة


مع انى متاكد انة مش .......................................:smil15::smil15:
  بس ماشى
مش هخسر حاجة


----------

